

Depression Quest: An Interactive (non)Fiction About Living with Depression - mkr-hn
http://depressionquest.com/

======
mkr-hn
Depression Quest was very enlightening when I went through it a week ago.

It's made using Twine. Here's a helpful guide + links to some other games made
with it: <http://www.auntiepixelante.com/twine/>

